

The Role of the Intrapreneur - johnnymatson
http://nymediacenter.com/events/event/?id=5D05A8AD-016F-46A4-9B72AFE2F1A09660&slugid=conversations-on-entrepreneurial-change-the-conference-malmo

======
johnnymatson
I have never had my own startup company, but have considered myself an
intrapreneur. I'm curious about this community's opinion on the concept and
validity of an intrapreneur, and any examples of how an intrapreneur allowed
for an entrepreneurial endeavor to gain resources from a larger business
entity.

The Made in NY Media Center by IFP is hosting "Conversations on
Entrepreneurial Change: The Conference (Malmo)" where Nicole Yershon, Director
of Innovative Solutions at Ogilvy Labs, will discuss the role of the
intrapreneur. Thought I'd get the conversation started here!

Although The Conference is in Sweden, the Made in NY Media Center by IFP is
hosting Danya Cheskis-Gold, Director of Community for Spark Capital and last
year's keynote. It's a free event, so I recommend coming!

